# NY Wildlife



## RandomWiktor (May 30, 2010)

Since my intro post had some folks surprised that NY isn't one big sprawling mass of concrete (  ) I thought I'd share some of my photos of our beautiful wildlife! I'll add 3-5 new pics to the thread daily. Here's a few to start off:






Common Snapper





Water Snake (and some sunnies)





American Bullfrog





Narceus americanus (often called "north american giant millipede")





Virginia Opossum


----------



## jobeanator (May 30, 2010)

where in ny are you at? i live in upstate ive never seen a millipede that big!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

Whoa, those are some great photos! 

Did you have to get really close to shoot, or do you have a nice telescopic lens?


----------



## dmmj (May 30, 2010)

I always thought of it full of concrete and surly people.


----------



## jackrat (May 30, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I must admit how surprised I was when I spent some time in Queens. Greatest folks you'd want to meet! Taught me a lesson about pre -judging people.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2010)

Really nice pictures  You are a very good photographer!


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 30, 2010)

Thanks folks!

dmmj, been to much of the US and New York has the nastiest people I've ever met, hands down. But it's not all of us!

Stephanie, a little bit of both? I don't have a telescopic lens, but I have a decent enough zoom lens. However, I am generally not further than 5-10 feet from what I'm photographing - and many (like the milli) I'm right up close!

job, I'm in the Hudson Valley. N. americanus is distributed widely throughout North America though, so I'm sure there's some near you!

And I decided that only posting photos daily is boring, so here's a few more:




Wood frog





Red winged blackbird





A... beetle. Of some sort.





Painted turtle





Larval salamander


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2010)

I LOVE your nature shots! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Scooter (May 30, 2010)

What great photos! Please keep them coming!


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2010)

I could look at your photo's all day...more please.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2010)

Great pics. I've been to NY several times, but only in the city, unfortunately. It has not been pleasant in any way. I think that would be like visiting downtown L.A. and deciding all of CA was terrible like that. I'm certain I would love the country up there.


----------

